# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm visa hộ chiếu đi Trung Quốc nhanh và rẻ nhất Hà Nội

## greencanaltour42

*         Visa đi Trung Quốc*

    Làm visa Trung Quốc giá rẻ, khẩn thủ tục đơn giản, nhanh chóng. 

Hồ sơ bao gồm:

1.Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày

2.Ảnh 4*6* 1 chiếc mới chụp.

3.Chứng minh thư photo.

4.Thông tin về gia đình, vợ, con, địa chỉ cơ quan, số điện thoại đương sự.

Thời  gian làm 4 Ngày ( Không tính thứ 7 và chủ nhật). Nếu quý khách có nhu  cầu làm khẩn trong ngày vui lòng liên hệ lại văn phòng để có giá ưu đãi  nhất.

Liên hệ : GREENCANAL TRAVEL

Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

Tel : 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292

Hotonline : 0904 386 229 Hoặc 01266 200 333

Y/M : sieuvisa - Skype : greencanaltravel.

----------

